# Upgrade to vB 3.8.7



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a minor bug fix release.

One bug it fixed was being unable to do a search on eGroups. I know many of you tried to do that and experienced errors. No more!

Let me know if you see any issues come up as a result of the update.

Drew


----------

